# Halo 3 Maps?



## dustinzgirl (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't play online and I don't let my kids play online, no offense but you gamer guys are kind of rude and usually pretty foul, but anyways, 

Can you build maps in Halo 3 without going to Live?

How do you do this? 

Stupid game.


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 9, 2007)

It's not really building maps so much as editing the current ones - which doesn't sound that interesting, until you actually see the extent of what you can do. The editor is called Forge.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Dec 9, 2007)

Commonmind said:


> It's not really building maps so much as editing the current ones - which doesn't sound that interesting, until you actually see the extent of what you can do. The editor is called Forge.



Oh thats what that thing is for! LOL. I went in there and looked around for like  five minutes and then got confused so I just went back to killing things.

Simple minds love simple things.



Thanks Com!


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 9, 2007)

lol. No problem Dusty, good luck


----------

